# help with ureteroscopy and...



## suzannereed (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi!  I am new at coding for an urologist.  I need codes for a 

1) right ureteral stent removal
2) right ureteroscopy with laser lithotripsy ad 
3) right ureteral stent placement
4) also done was a retrograde pyelogram

Are the correct codes 52353, 50394-59 and 50387?

Someone else suggested 52353 RT and 52332-59-RT.  
Please help me!


----------



## nperry (Apr 17, 2009)

Suzanne-
The codes for stent removal, 52310, cannot be billed w/52332, stent placement.  The lithotripsy code is correct but you cannot bill retrograde pyelogram, 52005 with 52332.  So the correct code is 52353 & 52332.  There is no need for the 59 modifier with 52332 anymore. 

Nancy Perry, CPC


----------

